# Fun Canning Beans



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just sitting here enjoying myself, . . . 

First picking of the white half runner beans, . . . got 32 pints, . . . but not without drama.

Went to Lowes to get some conduit and stuff for a small electric job. Came home, . . . unloaded, . . . happened to look at the end of the bundle, . . . one stick short.

Came in the house, . . . aggravated, . . . started canning beans anyway.

Circuit breaker kept tripping on the stove, . . . amp meter said less than 20 amps per leg, . . . "pop" goes the breaker.

Back to Lowes for the breaker, . . . and missing stick of conduit.

Changed out breaker, . . . beans are all done, . . . sitting here having just chowed down on a small bowl of grits with lots of butter and salt, . . . admiring my beany handiwork.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@dwight55 Good work Mister Dwight its been a great year for the garden here in Ohio with all the rain we have had


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@dwight55 nothin' worth the trouble is ever easy, but that pic's a thing of beauty. Good work!


----------

